# when do i have to get daphnia?



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

okay, my fry are doing great in their 2 gallon tank but i don't really know when i start feeding them bigger food and they're about 1-2 months old so... when?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

You should have had all the food ready before you bred your fish. You also should know when to start feeding them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It is extremely important to have food the fry can eat ready before spawning. A 2 gallon is not a big enough space to raise fry. I cannot stress these things enough!


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

umm theres only 2 frys...


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Just LEAVE BB123. You were extremely rude in the last post in the last thread you just made. You threatened us and I don't appreciate it. I'm sure everyone else agrees. 

You have to start spawning in a 10 gallon. You can't move a bubble nest. You can't move fry that are too young. You don't even have FOOD for your fry. That's like saying, "Oh, I just adopted a baby from another country a few days ago..what do you feed it?" Seriously. 

You aren't a professional breeder and you aren't a mass production breeder. You aren't from Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore, or any other country that breeds these fish professionally. 

Go back to school and leave these poor fish alone.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

actually i will not leave, and you don't need a 10gallon tank. i am pretty sure i don't appreciate it too. u critesize me and i don't like it. how do u think it makes ME feel about doing this stuff now. its like u put a dent in my child hood...


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

bettabreeder123 said:


> actually i will not leave, and you don't need a 10gallon tank. i am pretty sure i don't appreciate it too. u critesize me and i don't like it. how do u think it makes ME feel about doing this stuff now. its like u put a dent in my child hood...


Oh seriously? Put the blame on us. You have some nerve talking to adults in such a rude manner. We were helping you. It's called constructive criticism. If you aren't mature enough to take it, and then post about going against our advice, of course you're going to get harsher responses. You actually threatened to hurt someone, BB123. That's completely different. If you aren't mature enough to realize that, you aren't mature enough to raise fish.

Instead of playing the blame game, I honestly do think you need to leave. If you don't have a 10 gallon tank, you should have asked your parents for one. You can easily get one for ten bucks or less if you shop correctly.

You're playing with living creatures, BB123. Not toys. If you don't want to "dent your childhood", then go away and play with your friends, because breeding fish itself "dents your childhood".


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

the person behind this is only 11 and he got a life to live... he got feelings too think about that.. this is like cyberbulliyng... u are 1 sad person...


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Can we please get a moderator in here to close this thread as well? I'm sick and tired of this person playing the blame game and hurting his fish. Look up what cyberbullying really is, BB123. This isn't it. In fact, by you saying that you have a life to live, you are implying that I do not. You're actually the one threatening people and upsetting people. THAT is cyber bullying.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I am sorry betta breeder, but you have turned into a troll. Don't know what one is?

Troll- One who posts a deliberately provocative message to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of causing maximum disruption and argument.

Stop feeding the trolls people! Just report him to the forum.

Peace, I'm out of here.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

i don't wanna be a troll but u people are helping me become one here.
u are too tushie


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

bettabreeder123 said:


> i don't wanna be a troll but u people are helping me become one here.
> u are too tushie


Moderator, please. 

I don't need an 11-year-old cyber bully and then playing the victim in this forum. He calling us names, making threats, and blaming us for things we aren't doing.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

yeesh


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

hmm. threats? i don't lke u always crtisizing me. i don't like it. u make me wanna cry man. u are harsh. (or are u a woman?) i dont know. i am not a victum too. and i am not blaming i am SAYING. theres a difference u know.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Just leave Tsuhei, the more you post the more you feed him. Just leave and report.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

bettabreeder123 said:


> hmm. threats? i don't lke u always crtisizing me. i don't like it. u make me wanna cry man. u are harsh. (or are u a woman?) i dont know. i am not a victum too. and i am not blaming i am SAYING. theres a difference u know.


You just blamed me for "making you a troll". You're blaming me for making you want to cry. Of course I'm criticizing you, you actually asked for it when you asked for advice. Constructive. Criticism. If you don't like constructive criticism, then you're out of luck here. 

You're playing the victim by saying that we, or now that I think you're targeting me directly, that I put a dent in your childhood. If a forum post puts a dent in your childhood, you need to get off the internet and go play.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

okay when i asked for advice i didn't want critiscm of how i breed and stuff. i have my own methods and u got urs. i don't care about "constructive" critism nad i think u really did put a dent in my childhood. i don't wanna get off the internet cause i like going on inter net and this is where i am playing!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm PMing a Mod now. This is starting to make me mad because there are other threads being pushed farther and farther down while people continue to argue with this child.

Tsuhei... I understand your frustration but to be quite frank your posts are overly harsh. You have to remember that this is a child your talking to, no matter how rude they may be. Not to mention that constantly arguing is doing nothing.

BettaBreeder123.. While it is true that every breeder has his or her own methods some of the questions you are asking show that you are NOT ready to be breeding. You should know what foods to feed and have them ready. You don't even know what age your fry are ... there's a big difference between 1 and 2 months in fry. Also you are being extremely rude and quite frankly I'm surprised any parent would let such a young child roam on the internet unsupervised. 

If you do not agree with what people are telling you why do you constantly post threads? Don't you understand that every thread you post pushes someone else's thread to the bottom? That person may actually want or need the advice they are asking for instead of just posting threads without ever actually taking advice.

After seeing the health of your fish in the last thread you posted I seriously think you need to consider the health of your fish. You are breeding already unhealthy fish and creating more fish that you don't even understand how to properly take care of. I know you don't understand it now but there are lives at stake.. don't you feel bad for all the fry you will kill because of your unwillingness to listen to those more experienced than you? I feel bad for them.

To answer your question.. frozen or live daphnia can be fed at about 5 or 6 weeks of age depending on the size of your fry.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I'm PMing a Mod now. This is starting to make me mad because there are other threads being pushed farther and farther down while people continue to argue with this child.
> 
> Tsuhei... I understand your frustration but to be quite frank your posts are overly harsh. You have to remember that this is a child your talking to, no matter how rude they may be. Not to mention that constantly arguing is doing nothing.


Don't worry. I'm leaving this in the hands of the moderators as well. It's not that I'm being overly harsh, I'm just articulating my concerns, even after my criticisms have been rejected along with everyone else's. Plus, BB123 insulting and threatening people pushed me over the edge, as well as his ill maintained manners. He wanted to be treated like an adult, so I addressed him as one. I do apologize for that, but it does take quite a bit to push me that far. I am not one for animal cruelty, including "human" cruelty.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

It's ok Tsuhei, it was VERY hard for me to keep my mouth shut! I would like to thank Dramaqueen and Romad for their quick responses to my reports! Thank you mods!!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Tsuhei said:


> Don't worry. I'm leaving this in the hands of the moderators as well. It's not that I'm being overly harsh, I'm just articulating my concerns, even after my criticisms have been rejected along with everyone else's. Plus, BB123 insulting and threatening people pushed me over the edge, as well as his ill maintained manners. He wanted to be treated like an adult, so I addressed him as one. I do apologize for that, but it does take quite a bit to push me that far. I am not one for animal cruelty, including "human" cruelty.


+1.


----------

